# Dog Safe Grass Killer



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

My neighbors just installed a privacy fence on thier side of the line from my chain link fence. Both of us have dogs and thier yard tends to flood during a heavy rain. I'm looking for something to spray the grass inbetween the fences to keep it knocked down. 

Does anybody know of a natural grass killer that can be used for this? 

I prefer not to use Round Up or Spectracide due to the dogs and the flooding.


----------



## fhivinylwindows (Jun 11, 2006)

The grass is now keeping the soil intact during flooding. If you kill it, what will prevent you soil from washing out?

BTW, grass does not like gasoline.


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

Their yard floods, not mine... But I am still concerened about their dog.


----------

